# Plauderei über Pressemeldungen und den Umgang mit Nachbarschaftspost



## margr (2 August 2008)

dvill schrieb:


> Siehe auch: Polizeipresse: Polizeiinspektion Hildesheim - POL-HI: (Alfeld) Polizei warnt vor Internetabzocke


 

Da steht allerdings"  Die Verbraucherzentralen haben bereits seit längerer Zeit vor dieser Abzockermasche gewarnt und raten, nicht zu zahlen, sondern sich rechtlich durch die Erstattung einer Anzeige dagegen zu wehren.


Ich habe für mich entschlossen ,das ich mich dadurch wehre, in dem ich die nicht beachte. Nachbarschaftspost ? Wer oder was ist Nachbrschaftspost ? :scherzkeks:

Die arme Polizei hat bestimmt besseres zu tun, als Anzeigen aufzunehmen.


----------



## dvill (2 August 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Zu Anzeigen aufgefordert werden in den von mir verlinkten Berichten finanziell Geschädigte. Die sollten das unbedingt tun, damit die Zahl der Geschädigten ermittelt werden kann und möglicherweise eine Erstattung des Schadens geschehen kann.


----------



## margr (2 August 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



dvill schrieb:


> Zu Anzeigen aufgefordert werden in den von mir verlinkten Berichten finanziell Geschädigte. Die sollten das unbedingt tun, damit die Zahl der Geschädigten ermittelt werden kann und möglicherweise eine Erstattung des Schadens geschehen kann.


 

Das verstehe ich so nicht. Die Verbraucherzentralen raten nicht zu zahlen, sondern sich rechtlich durch die Erstattung einer Anzeige zu wehren. Also haben die noch nicht gezahlt. 

Wenn man reingefallen ist und bezahlt hat versteht sich eine Anzeige von selbst. Obwohl ich nicht glaube das so etwas erfolgversprechend ist. 
Das Geld ist dann futsch. Da kann es nur noch darum gehn solchen "Unternehmen" das Handwerk zu legen.


----------



## dvill (2 August 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Man muss hier nix schreiben, wenn man nix weiß.

Die Polizei weiß genau, warum sie zu Anzeigen rät, wenn jemand finanziell geschädigt ist. Das hat viel Sinn. Also einfach mal die Klappe halten.


----------



## margr (2 August 2008)

*AW:  Plauderei über Pressemeldungen und den Umgang mit Nachbarschaftspost*



dvill schrieb:


> Man muss hier nix schreiben, wenn man nix weiß.
> 
> Die Polizei weiß genau, warum sie zu Anzeigen rät, wenn jemand finanziell geschädigt ist. Das hat viel Sinn. Also einfach mal die Klappe halten.


 
Warum so agressiv? Wenn ich den Text richtig lese ist es doch nicht die Polizei die zu Anzeigen rät, sondern die Verbraucherzentralen. Und die rät gleichzeitig auch, nicht zu zahlen. 

Sorry steht so in dem Text

Warum muß ich die Klappe halten, wenn ich den Text anders verstehe?
Ich laß mich gerne überzeugen. Aber doch eher durch Argumente.


----------



## margr (2 August 2008)

*AW: Plauderei über Pressemeldungen und den Umgang mit Nachbarschaftspost*

Auch ne Art der Selbstkritik. Der Beitrag wird einfach irgenswohin verschoben. Ich steh ja absolut auf eurer Seite und will auch gar nicht streiten. 
Aber Fakten sollten benannt werden können.
Es ist ja nicht ohne Bedeutung ob jetzt die Polizei oder die Verbraucherzentralen zu einer Anzeige raten.:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (2 August 2008)

*AW: Plauderei über Pressemeldungen und den Umgang mit Nachbarschaftspost*

Ist alles unerheblich.
Die Polizei veröffentlicht diese Empfehlung, also macht sie sich diese Empfehlung rechtlich auch zu eigen.
Die wissen genau, was sie tun.


----------



## dvill (2 August 2008)

*AW: Plauderei über Pressemeldungen und den Umgang mit Nachbarschaftspost*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Originalmeldung: Polizei Heilbronn - Warnung !!!!Neue Betrugsmasche mit angeblicher "Nachbarschaftspost"
> 
> 
> > Sollte Ihnen bereits ein finanzieller Schaden entstanden sein, dann gehen Sie zur Polizei und erstatten Anzeige. Bei jedem Polizeirevier gibt es einen oder mehrere Beamte, die auf die Bearbeitung von Internetbetrügereien spezialisiert sind.


Lesen muss man noch selbst.


----------



## margr (2 August 2008)

*AW: Plauderei über Pressemeldungen und den Umgang mit Nachbarschaftspost*

Die Verbraucherzentralen haben bereits seit längerer Zeit vor dieser Abzockermasche gewarnt und raten, nicht zu zahlen, sondern sich rechtlich durch die Erstattung einer Anzeige dagegen zu wehren.


ots Originaltext: Polizeiinspektion Hildesheim
Digitale Pressemappe:


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2008)

*AW: Plauderei über Pressemeldungen und den Umgang mit Nachbarschaftspost*

Interessant ist schon, dass die Polizei von Betrugsmasche spricht. Dann ist es strafbar, dann ist auch der Versuch strafbar. Dann könnte man sicher auch seitens der Ermittler versuchen, die "im Ausland ansässigen" Betrüger zu finden. In der Praxis sollte es doch für die deutsche Polizei möglich sein, solche bundesweit anfallenden Anzeigen zu sammeln und den Fall einer dafür ausgebildeten Staatsanwaltschaft zu übergeben. Dann könnte man sogar versuchen, die Kooperationsbereitschaft von Rechtsanwälten in Tortola auszutesten. Hier im Forum haben da doch einige so ihre Vorerfahrungen und schon manche Überraschung erlebt. Der Versuch ist dann nicht strafbar, sondern ein geringer Aufwand, der Erfolg bringen kann.
Im konkreten Fall scheint die Adresse in Tortola allerdings ein Fake zu sein.
Suite 205, Main St - außer einer Tauchschule (oder so ähnlichg) gibt es da nix. Genauere Auskünfte erhä#lt man dort, wo man sich in Sachen Road Town, Tortola auskennt...

Hier z.B.
http://www.britishvirginislands.de/impressum.html

Nette Leute dort, hilfsbereit und kompetent. Mal so als Tipp für Ermittler


----------



## technofreak (2 August 2008)

*AW: Plauderei über Pressemeldungen und den Umgang mit Nachbarschaftspost*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> und den Fall einer dafür ausgebildeten Staatsanwaltschaft zu übergeben.


Da bieten sich doch die bereits   durch besonders qualifizierten und erfahrenen 
Umgang mit derartigen Aufgaben bekannten   im Rhein/Main Gebiet ansässigen  Stas an. 

PS: Wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten.


----------



## margr (2 August 2008)

*AW: Plauderei über Pressemeldungen und den Umgang mit Nachbarschaftspost*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ist alles unerheblich.
> Die Polizei veröffentlicht diese Empfehlung, also macht sie sich diese Empfehlung rechtlich auch zu eigen.
> Die wissen genau, was sie tun.


 
Wenn jemand geschädigt ist, ok. Klare Sache, Anzeige. 
Wenn jetzt alle die von den diversen Nutzlosfirmen angeschrieben wurden Anzeige erstatten, kommen die um vor Arbeit. Das wird die Polizei mit Sicherheit nicht empfehlen weil es nicht in ihrem Interesse ist. 
Die kommen dann nämlich nicht mehr zu ihrer eigentlichen Arbeit.
Ich frag aber mal meinen Nachbarn, was er davon hält. Der ist bei der Polizei.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2008)

*AW: Plauderei über Pressemeldungen und den Umgang mit Nachbarschaftspost*



technofreak schrieb:


> im Rhein/Main Gebiet ansässigen  Stas


:stumm: 

auf nachbarschaftsp*.net steht 





> Auf erneute Nachfrage bei der Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass es derzeit weder eine speziell zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft noch eine speziell zuständige Stelle der Polizei gibt. Auf meine Zweifel ob sich eine Anzeige überhaupt lohnt, wurde mir außerdem noch geantwortet, dass es zwar schwierig ist die Hintermänner herauszufinden, aber es sei wichtig eine Strafanzeige zu tätigen, damit die Notwendigkeit einer Bündelung der Zuständigkeiten bei bestimmten Behörden für die Fälle von Internetabzocke klarer wird.



Da langst Du Dir ans Hirn...



margr schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt alle die von den diversen Nutzlosfirmen angeschrieben wurden Anzeige erstatten, kommen die um vor Arbeit.


wenn das aber die Realität ist, ist es die Realität. Wenn so viele Bürger Grund zu solch einer Anzeige haben und die Polizei wird dadurch lahm gelegt - dann ist es halt so. Das ist jetzt etwas provozierend formuliert, aber: wenn es mehr Internetbetrugsfälle gibt als Falschparker, dann müssen halt die Politessen Strafanzeigen gegen Onlinebetrüger aufnehmen und abheften. Wenn das die Realität ist, ist es die Realität. Nur: Dann müssen Seehofer, Zypries und Co sie halt auch mal zur Kenntnis nehmen.


----------



## margr (2 August 2008)

*AW: Plauderei über Pressemeldungen und den Umgang mit Nachbarschaftspost*

Wenn so viele Bürger Grund zu solch einer Anzeige haben und die Polizei wird dadurch lahm gelegt - dann ist es halt so.


Wer erklärt das einem überfallenen alten Menschen? Wer einem Unfallopfer?
Ich glaube auch das etwas unternommen werden muß. Wie wäre es mit direkten Anfragen  auf der abgeordnetenwatch.de Seite? Vielleicht kann Frau Zypris ja direkt darauf antworten, was sie zu tun gedenkt gesetzlicherseits.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 August 2008)

*AW: Plauderei über Pressemeldungen und den Umgang mit Nachbarschaftspost*

Die gehen lieber gut essen. Und Milch trinken vor der Presse.


----------



## margr (2 August 2008)

*AW: Plauderei über Pressemeldungen und den Umgang mit Nachbarschaftspost*

Die such ich jetzt gleich mal bei abgeordnetenwatch.de und hau denen meine Fragen um die Ohren.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 August 2008)

*AW: Plauderei über Pressemeldungen und den Umgang mit Nachbarschaftspost*

Mach das!
Gelegentlich antwortet sie auch:

abgeordnetenwatch.de: Brigitte Zypries


----------



## margr (2 August 2008)

*AW: Plauderei über Pressemeldungen und den Umgang mit Nachbarschaftspost*

[ 


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mach das!
> Gelegentlich antwortet sie auch:
> 
> abgeordnetenwatch.de: Brigitte Zypries


 
Danke!!!! Ich wußte jetzt nicht woher sie kommt.


----------



## jupp11 (2 August 2008)

*AW: Plauderei über Pressemeldungen und den Umgang mit Nachbarschaftspost*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Gelegentlich antwortet sie auch:


mit solchen Floskeln


			
				Brigitte Zypries schrieb:
			
		

> 03.07.2008
> Sehr geehrter Herr ,
> 
> Verbraucherschutz ist ein Thema, dass die Bürgerinnen und Bürger sehr bewegt.


Sie aber  weniger...


----------



## margr (2 August 2008)

*AW: Plauderei über Pressemeldungen und den Umgang mit Nachbarschaftspost*



jupp11 schrieb:


> mit solchen Floskeln
> 
> Sie aber weniger...


 
In typischer Politikermanier.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2008)

*AW: Plauderei über Pressemeldungen und den Umgang mit Nachbarschaftspost*



margr schrieb:


> Wer erklärt das einem überfallenen alten Menschen? Wer einem Unfallopfer?


Das meinte ich mit "etwas provozierend". Ist schon klar... Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es sich Staatsanwälte halt nicht so einfach machen können dürfen - ich habe da schon Erfahrungen mit Fällen, wo es hier 100 Betroffene gab, was darauf schließen lässt, dass es tatsächlich Tausende waren - aber letztlich wurde das Verfahren eingestellt, weil es nur zwei Anzeigen gab. Die Bundesnetzagentur hat zwar ein paar Beschwerden mehr gekriegt, hielt es aber offenbar nicht für nötig, die für sie geltenden Gesetze einzuhalten und den Staatsanwalt zu informieren. Wenn Dir so etwas öfter passiert (und uns "alten Hasen" passiert das öfter), dann neigt man schon manchmal zu einem etwas scharfen Ton - oder eben zu Sarkasmus.
Zögerliche Ermittlungen sind Zeitverschwendung und praktizierter Täterschutz, wenn das Ausmaß des Betruges bekannt ist. Bekannt heisst in der Polizeiwelt aber nun einmal nicht, dass es in jedem TV-Sender läuft und hier tausendfach im Forum steht, "bekannt" heisst Strafanzeige.

Die Abwägung zwischen "Polizei mit sinnlosen Anzeigen lahmlegen" und "tun, was zu tun ist" - die ist nicht immer ganz klar. Aber das Argument mit den Opfern von Verbrechen, die unter der von Anzeigen überschwemmten Polizei leiden, gilt doch eher für geldg[...] Abmahnanwälte im Filesharingbereich


----------

